# [Allianz][Alleria] En Rage - Wir sind unter Euch



## Efte (2. Januar 2015)

*En Rage* - Wir sind unter Euch
*Webseite:* http://www.enrage-guild.de/
*Gildenvideo:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFcqyrMhPMw

*Realm:* Alleria / Rexxar

 

Die frisch getranste Gilde "*En Rage*", die sich mittlerweile in ihrem zehnten Jahr befindet, sucht an dieser Stelle nach neuen Mitgliedern/Verbündete/Freunde. Wir hatten einen sehr positiven Empfang auf Alleria und freuen uns nun, Euch kennenzulernen.

 

_*Jeder Tag ist eine neue Chance, das zu tun, was du willst.*_

Was macht eine gute Gilde aus? Glaubt mir: Diese Frage stelle ich mir schon seit 10 Jahren. Da würden mir jetzt viele Stichwörter einfallen, aber letztendlich ist es immernoch eine Geschmackssache, ob man eine Gilde als "passend" empfindet oder nicht. Es gibt viele Kriterien, an denen man eine geeignete Gilde erkennen kann. Das reicht hin vom Erfolg bei Raids bis hin zur Dauer ihrer Existenz. Bei letzterm haben wir ganz klar die Nase vorn und scheinen wohl doch irgendetwas richtig zu machen.

_*Erfolge sind am Schönsten, wenn man sie mit jemandem teilen kann.*_

Wir sind eine relativ kleine Gemeinschaft aus alten Hasen und Newcomern, die ihren Spaß durch das Miteinander ausdrückt. Wir mögen es Gildenerfolge zu erreichen, uns gegenseitig durch Instanzen zu jagen oder als Schlachtzug durch aktuelle aber auch alte Raids durchzukämpfen. Auch das Sammeln von Haustieren und die Jagd nach seltenen Mounts, Titeln, etc. gehören immer wieder zu unserer Freizeitbeschäftigung.

_*Ein Team ist mehr als die Summe seiner Mitglieder.*_

Für uns ist eine ruhige und entspannte Atmosphäre genauso wichtig, wie die Hilfsbereitschaft untereinander. Mit Kraftausdrücken oder ähnlichem können wir leider nicht dienen, wer sowas unbedingt braucht, wird bei uns keine Freude haben. Dafür schätzen wir humorvolle Zeitgenossen, denn auch wir gehen zum Lachen nicht unbedingt in den Keller. Damit wir bei Gruppenaktivitäten gut kommunizieren können und weil es auch den Spielspaß relativ erhöht, nutzen wir einen eigenen TS3-Server. Ihr solltet also ein betriebsbereites Headset zur Verfügung haben.

 

 

_*Entweder werden wir einen Weg finden oder wir machen einen!*_

Ihr habt nun viel über uns erfahren, dennoch war dies nur ein kleiner Bruchteil. Um den Rahmen hier nicht zu sprengen, schlage ich vor, ihr schaut einfach mal auf unserer Webseite vorbei oder meldet Euch bei uns für ein TS-Gespräch an. Dabei kann man sicherlich alle offenen Fragen beantworten und gleich die Sympathie abchecken. Und für alle, die den Text hier nicht lesen wollten, hier noch eine kleine Zusammenfassung, was wir anbieten können:

*En Rage bietet:*


Entspannte +18 Community
TS3-Server
Gildenwebseite & Forum
Raids, Instanzen, Invasionen, etc
Medienaktiv (Facebook, Twitter, etc.)
Erfolgsjagden
Gildenevents
 

Danke fürs Lesen und viel Erfolg Euch allen für 2015!
 

*En Rage*
*Webseite:* http://www.enrage-guild.de/
*Gildenvideo:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFcqyrMhPMw


----------



## Efte (10. Januar 2015)

Wir bieten weiterhin eine Heimat für Spieler an, die ihre Reise in Azeroth eventuell mit uns gemeinsam gehen möchten. Klasse, Rasse, Erfahrung sind nebensächlich. Ihr solltet mindestens acht Finger haben und Volljährig sein.


----------

